

How to Handle HTTP 500 – Internal Server Errors - deletaylor
http://blog.stackhunter.com/2014/01/28/5-ways-to-handle-http-server-500-errors/

======
gioi
This page is _actually_ returning HTTP 500 ("Error establishing a database
connection"). Wow.

~~~
deletaylor
That's a fair comment, thanks for pointing it out.

I'll update wordpress/php to do what I've described for Java apps.

Thanks, Dele

